# Help! Lost my MAK



## HinchOnline (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi folks

I traded my two tivo’s In for the Fetch. I then removed my TiVo desktop and TiVo server software thinking I wouldn’t need them again.

12 months later I found a couple of old .TIVO files and I went to edit them with VideReDo - no good as it needs my media access key....

No TiVo to open settings on - no TiVo website to log back in to... Damn...

How do i find out my old MAK? Is it likely still in registry of the machine I had TiVo server and TiVo Desktop installed upon?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

HinchOnline said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I traded my two tivo's In for the Fetch. I then removed my TiVo desktop and TiVo server software thinking I wouldn't need them again.
> 
> ...


It might still be in the registry depending on how complete your Desktop uninstall was. In regedit, drill down to the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\SharingKeys key. You should see two entries there (TiVoToGo Media & TiVoToGo Metadata). Both of those entries should be a few hundred bytes. They're encrypted binary data, but I can send you program to read them.


----------



## HinchOnline (Oct 4, 2018)

Bother and damnation - who would have thought, an uninstaller that does its job properly....

Not there, thanks for your help though.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HinchOnline said:


> Bother and damnation - who would have thought, an uninstaller that does its job properly....
> 
> Not there, thanks for your help though.


Log into your account on TiVo.com as it should be there.

Scott


----------



## HinchOnline (Oct 4, 2018)

Unfortunately the Australian website is no longer available and the USA site does not recognise my credentials....


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HinchOnline said:


> Unfortunately the Australian website is no longer available and the USA site does not recognise my credentials....


Did the US site support your TiVo's or was that all through the Australian site? If it did, you could try resetting your password.

Scott


----------



## HinchOnline (Oct 4, 2018)

Unfortunately all through the Australian website which is no longer there - it 404’s....


----------

